# halo lights?



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

does any one knowwhere to get the best prices on halo lights for a 99 sentra limited edition with that 200sx front on it?

ive been looking and i cant find any websites except for this werid on ebay...... 

anyone know ...... if so ...... ill ow ya a cold one if ya come to harrisburg, pa 


thanks all


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

www.matrixracing.com
www.x3racing.com
liuspeed
teknokid


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

thanks alot brother ..... i owe ya one


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I would contact Liuspeed, everyone on the boards recommends him. Plus, he can give you a great price on some crystal corners to match the halos.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ask LuiSpeed he can gett them shipped to you for alot cheaper.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

luispeed is a website or a dude on our post ?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nisdrivensan said:


> *luispeed is a website or a dude on our post ? *



liuspeed is a dude on this forum, thats his username his actual name is eshei, and if u use AIM, his screen name is TMSRAC1NG


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

oh you rock... thanks brother
if you ever come to pennsylvania ...... i owe ya a cold one...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hehe, just glad to help a nissan brother


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll take his cold one


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nisdrivensan.. pm has been responded


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"if you ever come to pennsylvania ...... i owe ya a cold one..."

a little off topic but this reminds me of a joke... hope this post isnt deleted 

The other day I went to church and when I walked in all the children were sitting in the back as usual. what was unusual was the fact that they had ice packs on there crotches. Strange I thought, but maybe they had a nut kicking game or something (kids) so I asked one, whats with the cold patch on your d!ck... the kid responded,"the priest likes a couple cold ones after the sermon."

Ba dum (ching)

Anyway yeah contact Liu, he's our main man.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

dude ..... that was a horrible joke ...... ahhaah but it was funny hahah ..... 

heres a good joke............ 


two crazy old guys are ridding their bikes down the street and the one gets off his bike and lets the air out of his tires and gets back on .... 

the other says ...why the hell did you do that. 
he says, i need to get closer to the pedals. 

the first then gets off his bike and takes his seat and handle bars off the bike then switches their possition then gets back on. 

the other old guy says why did you do that. 
the old man says... well if your gonna be a dumb ass .... im going back home....... 


aaaaaaaahaha 
so stupid ...... hahah


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

LOl. wtf, that would just be like spinnin the pedal backwards.. it will freely spin, becuase.. the.. clutch isnt engauged.. ahahah


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

hah forgod sakes....... its a bike with a coster brake removed.... haha geeze ...... ahhahha


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

has anyone in here ordered ther halo lights from x3racing.com i just ordered my halos from there and im kinda worried


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are local for me.

so if any problems let me know.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lets hear it for a lame joke followed by a really really lame joke. 
LOL


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

come on dude.... you know you dug it
hahaha


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you're right


----------

